# St Johns Lunatic Asylum - Lincoln - May '08



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2008)

well 10 to 9 i had the dentist £63 down i nipped off to rutland water and failed miserably with every shot i took ( i now had the day off ) so text goldie87 see if he was up for anything, as usual raring to go with nowhere to go  since id missed the previous trip to St Johns we popped down there

rather dubious of there being much worth seeing but still itching to tick another asylum off the list, well first site of that big white water tower and i wanted up it  unfortunatly right near security

anyway started walking the wards went up a small towed thing and in the basements and then the ballroom...............WOW!!!

and that staircase is quite something too!!

thankyou to goldie87 for the driving







today i was also shooting motion picture although after speanding an hour allready messing around with editing thats taken a back seat and is going to take forever todo






funky glass bricks






throught id spook the builders out 






loving the way theyve just slapped fiberboard over the old panneld doors 






first glimpse of that 'ex' covered walkway






love the ceilings in this place, worth a visit for them alone






blue door, love this shot (idiot mode) point and shoot seems to have picked up the colours nicely so im now quite satisfied i went D-SLR











loved the staircase!!!






and the cast embelem thingys






and now for the wow...






now in my mind ladders are there to be climbed this one was no exeption






so that will be shimmy along the wall clutching the fire hose reel waiting for the joists to come adrift from the wall somehow then balance on the other joist along the far wall then to the red pipe thing and to the 3rd step of the ladder.....major sweat on by the time id reached a sturdy point,,,,wasnt all that far to fall just nothing nice to fall on 













rather stupid but worth it in the end






rather scary looking lemur in the childrens ward






some flakey paint






the phonebox











corridoors






water tower and admin? tower


----------



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2008)

Was a good day out, good to see some more of the place  More detail shots here, as i took loads of pics of rooms and corridors last time!





Old admin stairs





Kitchen window





Urine test box





Bright bathroom





Label 





Lift





Office





Bathroom notice


----------



## silverstealth (May 30, 2008)

Some excellent captures there, the corridor shots especially...


----------



## tims (May 30, 2008)

Aint it still a great exlore? I've been back in a few times latley and finaly done the water tower and been to the back of the clock face.

Glad people are still doing this place and from what i hear its going no where for a while now due to H&S

Pic of the clock 






Not an easy thing to get to be been waiting year to see this, Bit of a let down to be honest!


----------



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2008)

Saw your post about the clock on 28dl. All the original mechanism gone eh? Thats a shame!


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2008)

tims said:


> Aint it still a great exlore? I've been back in a few times latley and finaly done the water tower



im sooooooooooo enveyous damn it wanna get up there


----------



## tims (May 30, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> im sooooooooooo enveyous damn it wanna get up there



Can be done at night


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 5, 2008)

and now for some motion picture, i gave up with the edditng and just uploaded a few of the clips

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnk7p_egj6o[/ame]

above the stage

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO5cLtHo5UA[/ame]

the covered walkway

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW70Oc4nAIo[/ame]

donna leach cell

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvR7PtWIgjA[/ame]

and 2 minutes of walking around


----------



## smileysal (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent pics guys, and love seeing behind the clock face.  I definitely have to get up here again now, it looks a lot cleaner than when i went two years ago. A return trip is definitely on the cards.

Cheers guys,

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2008)

Great pics guys. Loving the open corridors, and the high up shots. Looks a great day out!


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks again fellas - great shots of the staircase without the balastrades- and I was getting rather apprehensive reading your description of how you got to where you took the photo of the ballroom... Watching the movie clips I was even more so! Take care - and that's for ALL of you who go where I dare not! Ciao!


----------



## pipinegg (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the site. Been into photography for a cople of years now and have been looking for something new and challanging and I think I've just found it.

I live quite near Lincoln, so this place looks well worth a visit. Having never done this sort of thing before is simply a case of parking up and wandering round? I'm not likely to get chased off by anyone am I?


----------

